# disable hdmi audio



## skeletonboss12 (Jul 10, 2020)

I am wanting to disable HDMI audio, since it doesn't work, spams my tty endlessly and that same spam severely slows down waking up from suspend, adding a good 15~ seconds onto it.


```
hdac0: Command timeout on address 0
hdac0: Command timeout on address 0
hdac0: Command timeout on address 0
hdac0: Command timeout on address 0
hdac0: Command timeout on address 0
hdac0: Reset setting timeout
```

I realize that it will most likely never work, and is useless anyways so how can I just make this not load or be ignored? I'd rather disable it entirel;y rather than filter out the spam


----------

